# Un-Expat-ing



## NeatGifts (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm looking for a cargo/shipping company that *ships to* the US *from the* Philippines. Not the other way around. 

We have moved back to the US and want our household items shipped here to Los Angeles. Before leaving the Philippines, I did find a company with a pretty good shipping rate. I didn't go with them but since have changed my mind. The problem is I can't remember who they were but I do know they are located in the Metro Manila area. 

Although I am not interested in the big couriers (UPS, DHL, LBC, PHILPOST...) I would appreciate information on any other Philippine based companies.
Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Unfortunately the Philippines is like Phoenix AZ; a lot comes in but not much leaving. The only shipping Co I can think of is Hanjin in Subic Bay but again this is a large company. You'd have to rent or share rent on a container.


Best of luck..


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I once asked LBC in Clark SM if they shipped to the USA from the Philippines and they said yes. You must supply the box and the cost is higher than shipping the other way. There will be a USA custom tax too.


----------



## NeatGifts (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for trying to help but as I stated in my request for information, I am not looking for any of the major generally known shippers. Their cost is just to prohibitive.


----------



## NeatGifts (Mar 7, 2015)

You are absolutely correct about most stuff going into the Philippines but not coming out, especially people. A lot of goods do go out of the Philippines though. I don't mind sharing a shipping container. In fact, that will lower my cost. I will look into the company you listed. Thanks much!

I'll have to look into your Phoenix AZ. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have heard of people using shipping containers (or portions of) but do not know the companies. I may be heading back to Texas for a few more years and need to ship some stuff too...


----------



## NeatGifts (Mar 7, 2015)

I know there are others that move back to the states either temporarily or permanently. I should have posted the name of that company that first came to my house in Bacoor from Metro Manila. Hopefully someone on this forum will lead us in the right direction. I believe it was a forum that led me to the company I mentioned. I have like 6 to 7 balikbayan boxes of household items and one was a washing machine that I was given a quote of approximately P45,000. That is what scared me off the first time but I realized that I really wanted my personal items and the service is door to door.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

@NeatGifts, 
Even if your washing machine uses 120VAC @ 60HZ, would it be better to sell it in the Philippines and then buy a new or used machine in the States, instead of paying to move your current washing machine?


----------



## NeatGifts (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you for your question and interest. 
I would have to answer your questions first by saying that my washer works both on 220 and 110. As far as the worth of shipping something that cost me $400+ instead of selling it there in the Philippines. First, for the six years I spent in the Philippines, I have no confidence that I can get anyone to sell my anything I left there. If I am already paying for a shipping container that will include my washer and AC, why not include them?
Finally, it is difficult to put value on personal items. I never question what people value and why they value them. I struggled at first with the cost of shipping my things against the worth ($) of those things. The bottom line was not the cost but what value those things are for me. Family photos, items my young daughter loves and other things like that are of more value to me than five hundred or so dollars. 
Still, I hear your feelings as well. There are currently a number of shipping companies that are responding to my request on a shipping broker's site. I have heard horror stories about shipping companies not even shipping your things but they disappear or some of your stuff getting there but other stuff not getting to it's destination. For me it is just like everything else. You have to do your homework (investigate) and pray.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

NeatGifts said:


> I'm looking for a cargo/shipping company that *ships to* the US *from the* Philippines. Not the other way around.
> 
> We have moved back to the US and want our household items shipped here to Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


----------



## NeatGifts (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry if some how I gave the impression of being from the Philippines. I am American. We moved to the Philippines over 6 years ago (at the time of my retirement). We enlarged a mission that my wife and sister in law had been running for about 15 years prier. I would like to give you more information (in detail) about how we got out things to the Philippines, my experiences there and why I returned to the US but not within a forum. I always like to help people but I have found that that in this type of medium, it doesn't always come across so well or is very well received by many readers. You may pm me if you like and I will be happy to share.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

NeatGifts said:


> Sorry if some how I gave the impression of being from the Philippines. I am American. We moved to the Philippines over 6 years ago (at the time of my retirement). We enlarged a mission that my wife and sister in law had been running for about 15 years prier. I would like to give you more information (in detail) about how we got out things to the Philippines, my experiences there and why I returned to the US but not within a forum. I always like to help people but I have found that that in this type of medium, it doesn't always come across so well or is very well received by many readers. You may pm me if you like and I will be happy to share.


You're right. Many antagonist


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

NeatGifts said:


> Sorry if some how I gave the impression of being from the Philippines. I am American. We moved to the Philippines over 6 years ago (at the time of my retirement). We enlarged a mission that my wife and sister in law had been running for about 15 years prier. I would like to give you more information (in detail) about how we got out things to the Philippines, my experiences there and why I returned to the US but not within a forum. I always like to help people but I have found that that in this type of medium, it doesn't always come across so well or is very well received by many readers. You may pm me if you like and I will be happy to share.


Thanks...Will do!


----------

